# Smokeping problem after upgrade perl



## janroc (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi all,

After doing a portupgrade -a and a new version of perl.
I got problem with smokeping. see below
I have deinstall ainstall again without success.
Any sugestion, I am lost....

Jan

[root@netmon ~]# pkg_add -r smokeping
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/Latest/smokeping.tbz... Done.
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/All/renderproto-0.9.3.tbz... Done.
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/All/libXrender-0.9.4_1.tbz... Done.
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/All/libXft-2.1.13.tbz... Done.
pkg_add: warning: package 'libXft-2.1.13' requires 'fontconfig-2.5.0,1', but 'fontconfig-2.6.0,1' is installed
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/All/rrdtool-1.3.1.tbz... Done.
pkg_add: warning: package 'rrdtool-1.3.1' requires 'perl-5.8.8_1', but 'perl-5.8.9' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'rrdtool-1.3.1' requires 'png-1.2.32', but 'png-1.2.34' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'rrdtool-1.3.1' requires 'pixman-0.10.0_2', but 'pixman-0.12.0' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'rrdtool-1.3.1' requires 'fontconfig-2.5.0,1', but 'fontconfig-2.6.0,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'rrdtool-1.3.1' requires 'cairo-1.6.4_2,1', but 'cairo-1.8.6,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'rrdtool-1.3.1' requires 'pcre-7.7_1', but 'pcre-7.8' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'rrdtool-1.3.1' requires 'libxml2-2.6.32', but 'libxml2-2.7.2_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'rrdtool-1.3.1' requires 'glib-2.16.5', but 'glib-2.18.4' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'rrdtool-1.3.1' requires 'gamin-0.1.9_2', but 'gamin-0.1.10' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'rrdtool-1.3.1' requires 'gio-fam-backend-2.16.5', but 'gio-fam-backend-2.18.4' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'rrdtool-1.3.1' requires 'pango-1.20.5', but 'pango-1.22.4' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'smokeping-2.4.1' requires 'perl-5.8.8_1', but 'perl-5.8.9' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'smokeping-2.4.1' requires 'p5-SNMP_Session-1.11', but 'p5-SNMP_Session-1.12' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'smokeping-2.4.1' requires 'p5-HTML-Parser-3.56_1', but 'p5-HTML-Parser-3.59' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'smokeping-2.4.1' requires 'p5-Digest-MD5-2.36_1', but 'p5-Digest-MD5-2.38' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'smokeping-2.4.1' requires 'p5-CGI-Session-4.35', but 'p5-CGI-Session-4.37' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'smokeping-2.4.1' requires 'png-1.2.32', but 'png-1.2.34' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'smokeping-2.4.1' requires 'pixman-0.10.0_2', but 'pixman-0.12.0' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'smokeping-2.4.1' requires 'fontconfig-2.5.0,1', but 'fontconfig-2.6.0,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'smokeping-2.4.1' requires 'cairo-1.6.4_2,1', but 'cairo-1.8.6,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'smokeping-2.4.1' requires 'pcre-7.7_1', but 'pcre-7.8' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'smokeping-2.4.1' requires 'p5-PathTools-3.2701', but 'p5-PathTools-3.2900' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'smokeping-2.4.1' requires 'p5-CGI.pm-3.41,1', but 'p5-CGI.pm-3.42,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'smokeping-2.4.1' requires 'p5-Net-1.22,1', but 'p5-Net-1.22_1,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'smokeping-2.4.1' requires 'libxml2-2.6.32', but 'libxml2-2.7.2_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'smokeping-2.4.1' requires 'glib-2.16.5', but 'glib-2.18.4' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'smokeping-2.4.1' requires 'gamin-0.1.9_2', but 'gamin-0.1.10' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'smokeping-2.4.1' requires 'gio-fam-backend-2.16.5', but 'gio-fam-backend-2.18.4' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'smokeping-2.4.1' requires 'pango-1.20.5', but 'pango-1.22.4' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'smokeping-2.4.1' requires 'p5-libwww-5.814', but 'p5-libwww-5.822' is installed

=================================================================

SmokePing has now been installed in /usr/local/smokeping/.

NOTE: A set of sample configuration files have been installed:

  /usr/local/etc/smokeping/config
  /usr/local/etc/smokeping/smokemail
  /usr/local/etc/smokeping/basepage.html
  /usr/local/etc/smokeping/tmail

You *MUST* edit these to suit your requirements. Please read the
manpages 'smokeping_install' and 'smokeping_config' for further
details on installation and configuration.

If you are upgrading from a previous version of Smokeping, the
manpage 'smokeping_upgrade' may be of help.

Once configured, you can start SmokePing by adding:

  smokeping_enable="YES"

to /etc/rc.conf, and then running, as root:

  /usr/local/etc/rc.d/smokeping start

To enable Apache web access, add something like the following to
your /usr/local/etc/apache/httpd.conf:

  DocumentRoot /usr/local/smokeping/htdocs
  ScriptAlias /smokeping.cgi /usr/local/smokeping/htdocs/smokeping.cgi
  ScriptAlias /tr.cgi /usr/local/smokeping/htdocs/tr.cgi

Enjoy!

=================================================================

[root@netmon ~]#  /usr/local/etc/rc.d/smokeping start
Starting smokeping.
Can't locate RRDs.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/local/smokeping/lib /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/BSDPAN /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9 .) at /usr/local/smokeping/lib/Smokeping.pm line 13.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/smokeping/lib/Smokeping.pm line 13.
Compilation failed in require at /usr/local/bin/smokeping line 6.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/bin/smokeping line 6.
[root@netmon ~]#


----------



## darcsis (Jan 15, 2009)

*Did you run 'perl-after-upgrade' after your upgrade?*

This was explained in ports/UPDATING since perl had been upgraded to 5.8.9. Read the man page before you start.


----------



## janroc (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you !!
After a couple of perl-after-upgrade -f it fix the problem.
Sorry I will RTFM next time.

Jan


----------

